# Puritan Resource Center at PRTS



## ADKing (Jun 15, 2009)

I am sure you brothers studying at PRTS have/do enjoy this. For everyone else, check it out! 

SermonAudio.com - Tour of the Puritan Resource Center at PRTS


----------



## Idelette (Jun 15, 2009)

Wow, what an amazing collection of original books....I can't believe they are letting go of some of them! I need to visit their library soon! Thank you so much for posting this!


----------



## PresbyDane (Jun 15, 2009)

My dream!!!
Now I just have to find the money to buy all of that


----------



## ADKing (Jun 15, 2009)

Re4mdant said:


> My dream!!!
> Now I just have to find the money to buy all of that



Or at least take a trip to Grand Rapids


----------



## Joseph Scibbe (Jun 15, 2009)

Nothing else is necessary to say.


----------



## DMcFadden (Jun 16, 2009)

When I visited last fall, Dr. Beeke was so excited to show his Puritan library to a tourist, that he had one of his staff show it me (he had a conflicting appointment). A more gracious man you will never find. And, yes, seeing the Perkins volumes, owned by Spurgeon, and full of A.W. Pink marginalia was a high point of the trip for me.


----------



## Ivan (Jun 16, 2009)

Where is a link about the selling of the books?


----------



## jogri17 (Jun 18, 2009)

They really need to get Perkins' works out soon. It has been a long time coming.


----------



## Sven (Jun 18, 2009)

Yes, I do enjoy the Puritan Resource Center. The rest of the PRTS library is rather outstanding as well. I worked in the library last summer helping with the barcoding project. It was very distracting. Everytime I pulled a book off a shelf to enter it, I couldn't help but have to read through a portion.


----------

